# Rack for holding tubes for casting



## More4dan (Mar 11, 2018)

I found this in the sewing department at Walmart for $10 a day before beginning to make my own. It’s for holding spools if thread. It can free stand on the bench or screw to the wall. Holds 60.  Well 59, one pin was broken. 




Thought this might save someone time they could better spend casting and turning. 

Danny


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks, Danny.  I hope got a discount ... or did YOU break it ? :biggrin:


----------



## More4dan (Mar 11, 2018)

No on both counts. If I need 60 slots it will have turned into work instead of a hobby. Wasn’t worth the time to discuss. Our cashier was lucky to be able to just work the register.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## longbeard (Mar 16, 2018)

Those are great.
I have 3 :biggrin:



Harry


----------



## eharri446 (Mar 16, 2018)

I found a similar one with 30 slots at JoAnn Fabrics for $5. I just did a search and here is the link:  https://www.google.com/shopping/product/5726788087039451267?hl=en&lsft=gclid:Cj0KCQjw1q3VBRCFARIsAPHJXrHXLnWiTkrHptMztgPxTaij7NaDvpjYZyjHVbTxiRiJ311GPYGANJsaAi0nEALw_wcB&output=search&noj=1&lsf=seller:3122104,store:13650498026476973600&q=thread+spool+holder+30+spool&btnG=&oq=&prds=oid:10794061227166218589&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjq1fW4xvHZAhWF7VMKHcjhC6QQ8wIIRA


----------

